# Jana's 2,000th birthday



## Whodunit

Happy 2000 posts, Jana.​_Ich finde, seit den letzten 1000 Nachrichten bist du schon zu einer fast perfekten Deutschsprecherin herangewachsen. Hast jetzt 'nen Wunsch frei.     _​
* Für dich ​*


----------



## alc112

*Congratulations Jana!!*


----------



## DDT

*GRAZIE JANA!!!​*
Per essere una grande neo-collega e una forera ultra helpful!

DDT


----------



## mjscott

Congratulations, Jana!
I enjoy your posts!
Keep up the good help!


----------



## elroy

_*HERZLICHEN 
GLÜCKWUNSCH!*_

*Du bist unsere*

_denkfähige
hilfsbereite
analytische
schlagfertige
geistesgegenwärtige
aufrichtige
sorgfältige
volkstümliche
befasste_

*  SUPERHELDIN!   *

 Brauche ich etwa den Zusammenhang, um die oben genannten Zuschreibungen zu klären?  ​


----------



## Alfry

yesterday I noticed you were dangerously close to 2k but... god.. you are fast.

I miei complimenti alla nostra nuova supermoderatrice


----------



## fairy

_Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Jana 

 Soo viele Beiträge  ... und das in nur rund 6 Monaten  
_


----------



## timpeac

Many congratulations Jana, your posts are always worth reading!


----------



## Silvia

Jana, 

*continua così!*​


----------



## Vanda

Parabéns Jana!

The very first time I read your post I understood you are kind of a gifted
person.
Yes, me too, I also admire you being able to have such a deep knowledge
in so many areas!

Blahopreju! Gratuluyu!


----------



## Nadietta

...Sorry, I have seen this just now, Jana. I agree with my collegues above, what more can I say? WELL DONE!!!!!! (and many congratulation for your deep knowledge of languages of course)


----------



## cuchuflete

Grazie tante!


 *Jana, 
Your posts are always thought-provoking and instructive.
It's good to have a teacher running around the forums

*un abrazo,
Cuchu
​


----------



## VenusEnvy

Jana: It's a joy having you in the forum, gf! Congrats!


----------



## lsp

Congratulations, Jana!


----------



## Artrella

*Jana, felicidades y dos mil gracias por la ayuda que siempre me das.  Tus posts son una fuente de conocimiento inagotable!!!* *Por dos mil más!!!*


----------



## belén

Muchas felicidades Jana!!!!
Each and every of your 2000 contributions is worth reading... Oooh if I only spoke Italian, French (ups!!) German and Czech...


----------



## Jana337

belen said:
			
		

> Muchas felicidades Jana!!!!
> Each and every of your 2000 contributions is worth reading... Oooh if I only spoke Italian, French and Czech...



Hi Be,

I wish I could speak French as well... But people say that my German is quite decent. 

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Hi Be,
> 
> I wish I could speak French as well... But people say that my German is quite decent.
> 
> Jana



Decent??? It's unbelievable and unbeatable!!!


----------



## garryknight

Congratulations, Jana!​ You got there before me...​


----------



## walnut

Bravissima Jana, congratulazioni e grazie per i tuoi post, sempre gradevolissimi e interessanti. Keep up the good work!  Walnut


----------



## alc112

Congratulations to our new German Moderator!!!


----------



## lauranazario

Congratulations on your 2,000 contributions.  

Saludos,
LN


----------



## la grive solitaire

*BLAHOPRANI, JANA !   ​ *


----------



## Phryne

*
* 
*!!!!!!!!!!!!!FELICITACIONES, JANA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## ILT

Congratulations Jana on 2000 interesting and valuable contributions!!!

  

ILT


----------



## Jana337

Thank you everyone for being so nice. 

Jana


----------



## Cath.S.

Deux mille ans, déjà !
Franchement, je t'imaginais plus jeune... 
Blague à part, mes félicitations les plus sincères, chère Jana. 
Bonne continuation !


----------



## piloya

*Ooops Jana!
this is some days late, but in any case it's never too late to thank you for replying aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll my questions!!!!!!!! 
I sometimes wonder if you have clone. How can you be in some many places at the same time?
*


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations Jana and thanks for all your help.


----------

